# When I went to prison...



## JahDucky (Jan 14, 2010)

Okay, so I brought up in the chatbox earlier that I had gone to prison here in Alaska. And now im gonna tell you about it. 

So I got in a fight with my ex and I pummeled his ass and a few of his belongings. They marked it as domestic violence because we were recently romantically involved but the way I see it it was more like when two dudes fight over something. He called me a liar in a big way and I am by no means a liar. Sure I over exadurate but youll know when Im full of shit and I dont stand by my stories of traveling with unicorns at all. But I couldnt handle that he was making me look like a liar to save his own lying ass. I tried to talk to him about it and get him to tell what really went down so that my slate is clean but he wouldnt give in so I punched him a good few in the face and he grabbed me and took me down. At this point my arms are tangled and i cant punch him anymore so im gripping the back of his head...he starts hitting me in the face to get me to let go(im pissed off so I cant feel any pain at all nor will I after the fight is over) but im covering my face....because I just got my septum pierced and if it gets ripped out I will be infurriated for days! Then his friend pulls us apart and I locked myself in my room where his xBox is and start demolishing that and his guitar hero controllers...yes even the ION drum kit... he breaks into the room and thats when the cops got called.

So the cops are asking us both for our sides of the story and both match up perfectly. Im glad he didnt exaderate to the cops like he did to a certain few other folks which was why I pummeled him in the first place. The cops put us in seperate cop cars and we head on "downtown" where they sit us in the same room for a teleconference with someone...i dont remember who. I was too busy making my oponent uncomfortable. He looked like a girl struggling to get comfortable in his handcuffs. Fidgetting and making various sounds of discomfort. I was perfectly comfortable in my cuffs. with my wrists pulled off to one of my hips leaning on my arm, legs crossed and staring....I wouldnt take my eyes off of him. And he says "can you make her stop looking at me" and the officers told him there was nothing he could do. I sat silently and patiently. with this psychotic stare(only to tick him off. Im not crazy i just know how to get to him). 

He got bailed out that night and I went to Hiland Mountain Correctional Center the next night after court, where i pled not guilty out of confusion. I was too content with pleading guilty....I did what I did. I admit it. But here we go. 

My first night in Hiland all I could say was, "Wow this place looks like summer camp". It did. I lived in a cabin sort of builting and I wasnt really on lockdown but maybe an hour a day....and never in one go. we would go on lock down for like 15 minutes at a time(or so it seemed). I had a key to my own room which I shared with another lady(who I soon realised i couldnt stand). 

The ladies in my wing were the best of the best(in house one at least). The officers seemed to favor us because we werent shit disturbers, snitches, or rude. Sure we had our issues but we kept it all in the wing and didnt bring it to the officers attention or made a scene. Only one girl in the whole time I was there was threatened to be beaten in the shower...me being one of the people who was out to get her(you had to be there she was just aweful). 

The ladies thought rather highly of me. I could usually be found skipping through the halls or laughing really loud at bad jokes and smiling almost too big in the gym. Ladies from other houses said it was a breath of fresh air to see me so happy in jail seeing as so many other women think of this as the end of the world. Its not. I mean its just jail. The way I see it is that just because were in jail doesnt mean we can act like animals...WERE LADIES!!!! 

What are some of the things I didnt like about Hiland? Hard Boiled Eggs for breakfast monday. My roomie was very unconsiderate. and before breakfast on mondays I would announce in the wing so everyone heard "If you eat the hard boiled eggs this morning. take your ass outside when you fart cause i swear ill vomit everywhere if you dont!". I couldnt go into my room one day because of my roomie. Another thing I didnt like....Lesbians upon incarceration. Really ladies? Your not a dyke...that girl over there is but your not. So get your fingers ready in the shower and play with yourself. not someone else(not to mention a good handful of ladies who were lesbians upon incarceration were prostitutes...STD's much? I also didnt like my roomie...heres a few reasons why aside from the eggs. She had an infected foor and insisted on picking at it all the time then touching door knobs, the microwave, and other things that everyone touches. Mersa is real and thats how it spreads. She also slacked on the chores acting like she didnt have to because she had been in prison 7 years earlier. I had to let her know its not going down like that. 

Other than that Jail was a BLAST. I made a couple friends. one of which i hang out with every once in a while. She may be pregnant now too and were gonna hang out more often too help her quit drinking and have a healthy pregnancy(plus being pregnant with someone else seems like more fun)

If your a female and your gonna go to prison....get cought in Alaska. Its nice!


----------



## Dirty Rig (Jan 14, 2010)

Man, that's rad.

Most of the time for me, jail sucks pretty hard.


----------



## wokofshame (Jan 15, 2010)

aaah... i remember going to jail in quincy ca and every guy was sullen and unhappy...then i get led past the ladies section for fringerprinting and shit.....laughter, raucous girl noises, catcalls to me, i guess women just know how to have a good time in jail better


----------



## JahDucky (Jan 15, 2010)

We band together and realize that not all women suck. Some of the raddest ladies get locked up. I hung out with the domestic gals though. Not intentionally. We were just super sweet girls who got pushed too far. 

And I think that the happiness that you saw was mainly caused by how women are more emotional and we talk to each other and become bonded whereas men tend to shut down...


----------



## keg (Jan 15, 2010)

jail not prison


----------



## JahDucky (Jan 15, 2010)

hey keg...it was prison.


----------



## bote (Jan 15, 2010)

ducky, i liked your story a lot, especially the part about you staring down your ex in the holding cell. You sound like you just have way too much energy for your own good sometimes.


----------



## JahDucky (Jan 15, 2010)

bote said:


> ducky, i liked your story a lot, especially the part about you staring down your ex in the holding cell. You sound like you just have way too much energy for your own good sometimes.




Haha I really do have too much energy for my own good. Like this one other time i got into fisties with someone they hit me clean in the nose and caused me to start bleeding. So I just sat back for a second and gathered the blood in my mouth waiting for them to tell me I need to calm down(its inevitable they were going to have to say it) then I spewed a mouthful of blood at them. 

I think I see these things in movies and want to do them myself...It really is a fun feeling in my oppinion.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Jan 15, 2010)

Ha ha that's fuckin awesome.."she's staring at me, tell her to stop" lol. When I went to OPP it was somewhat like that. Everyone was having a good time we had chess cards T.V's. I fricken loved their red beans and rice. I wanna go again just to eat lol. I snuck my jumpsuit out of there.


----------



## bote (Jan 15, 2010)

JahDucky said:


> waiting for them to tell me I need to calm down(its inevitable they were going to have to say it) then I spewed a mouthful of blood at them.



oh shit! that´s right up there


----------

